# Specialty Grains



## big d (2/1/04)

been looking at a few o/s recipes and was wondering what biscuit , special -b and aromatic grains are.
maybe available here but called something else?
im delving deeper but cant see the light.

cheers
big d
way too deep in ag ventures to turn back


----------



## Jovial_Monk (4/1/04)

Biscuit and aromatic are lightly toasted pale malts, I have not seen them here.

Cararoma is a good substitute for Special B

Jovial Monk


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/1/04)

JM,
While we're on the topic of specialty grains, I managed to get 2kg of Caramunich 60L the other day. Are they suitable for a robust porter or are they a bit too mild for such a beer?

Would they help fill out an extract based LCPA clone?

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Jovial_Monk (5/1/04)

Caramunich is much like crystal, a bit nicer I think

You could add them to a porter, but I think a porter is all about chocolate malt with 10% of the weight of the chocolate malt of roast barley, a combo made in heaven. I would not add them to a Porter.

Of the subject a bit, i will be brewing some 18th & 19th century stouts and porters this year, they used pale, brown and amber malts: todays porters and stouts are made from pale with coloring malts.

60L is rather dark, but by all means steep 250g of your caramunich
to add flavor and body


Hehehe I am on a bit of an anticrystal kick at the moment

Jovial Monk


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/1/04)

Thanks for that...

I will be tossing in about 10% British Choc Malt in my robust porter - I might hang on to the Caramunich and use it in lieu of Crystal Malt in some of the other ales and lagers that I have planned.

I can see that Caramunich going into my Bavarian Lagers!!

Cheers,
TL


----------

